# New To me Oneida Tomcat X 80



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Picked this up from a bud over at 5150 for $65 and shipping! Thought what the heck for that price and what a pleasant suprise , what a shooter!! Very forgiving with fingers and though not a speed demon very smooth !! 48" tip tp tip and have no idea what poundage , guessing 60 pounds approx.-------------------->


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

is it quiet? congrats on the find


----------



## jmoose77 (Apr 3, 2004)

Congrats on the great buy. That's a good bow to shoot with a finger release.

I have a Oneida Tomcat II and I like mine. 

I believe your going to like it.:thumbs_up


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

No louder then my apex 8.....but got a few tricks to hush it up thanks to bowcycle ....thanks!Bought a doe tag to take her out hunting!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I have a Tomcat I had BOAR build me nearly 4 years ago. I originally had him
put Strike Eagle outboards on it and it was 51" long. I swapped the outboards for a set from an aeroforce and ended up with what I call my Aerocat. I like the bow as a barebow rig, but it stays under the bed most of the time now.


----------



## NeilM (May 22, 2006)

Nice bow and a good choice for hunting. 

I've had a few Oneida's over the years and still have a soft spot for them, despite the fact I don't shoot them that well. They like heavy arrows and it helps quieten them a lot.

Have fun.


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

Your right Neil-- shooting full metal jackets out of this one..


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

well wheres the pics ???? dang it man !!! LOL you cant come on here bragging and not back it up :wink:


----------



## catkinson (Jul 17, 2007)

LOL....I'm doing good to get the one up above uploaded!


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

oh come on !!! you cant BS a BSer !!! load them things up !!


----------



## bowcycle (Aug 26, 2011)

Since I got back into archery, I've shot carbons almost exclusively. I recently came across some 2315 Gamegetters the same length as my Beman 340's. It's amazing putting both of those through my AF back to back. Chucking those aluminum spears makes my carbons feel like blow darts. I thought the bow was quiet before, but with the GG's, it goes silent to the point that I actually notice the lack of sound.

Go fill that tag and don't forget to post some pics.


----------

